# Beach carpark Cromer, north norfolk



## Fisherman

Just back from Cromer in Norfolk.

Enourmous carpark overlooking the sea from cliffs.
I reckon it could take over a thousand cars.
You can park for £7 a day or £28 for a week.
But the sign post states no overnight camping or sleeping.
See attachment.
This carpark has a toilet open till 9pm.
Has anyone any knowledge of this carpark 

Cheers.


----------



## Canalsman

This car park will be regulated by the local authority's Off Street Parking Order. This is what prohibits overnight occupation of vehicles.

Do so and you risk being fined.

It is not included in the POIs for this reason.


----------



## Fisherman

POI Admin said:


> This car park will be regulated by the local authority's Off Street Parking Order. This is what prohibits overnight occupation of vehicles.
> 
> Do so and you risk being fined.
> 
> It is not included in the POIs for this reason.



Yet they allow 24 hour parking, even a weekly ticket.

There were a few mobile homes parked overnight.


----------



## campervanannie

One of the locals in the bungalows opposite rings the carpark attendant and he will be there bright and early with your £70 fine and he takes no prisoners a real jobs worth.


----------



## Goggles

It’s a no go for overnighting.


----------



## Canalsman

Fisherman said:


> Yet they allow 24 hour parking, even a weekly ticket.
> 
> There were a few mobile homes parked overnight.



The list of prohibited activities is on the sign.

How much more explicit do you wish it to be?

Yes you can park for 24 hours ... But sleeping may cost you dear.


----------



## Fisherman

POI Admin said:


> The list of prohibited activities is on the sign.
> 
> How much more explicit do you wish it to be?
> 
> Yes you can park for 24 hours ... But sleeping may cost you dear.



 I have seen similar signage that is not enforced where I live near Glasgow. 
I was merely looking for advice which I have received from others.

Also try proving that someone was actually sleeping, they could have watching the tv all night.
But they cover themselves by stating you cannot remain in the vehicle in small print.

It’s just a shame that such a large carpark does not allow limited overnight parking.
But I will use the advice given by Annie.


----------



## Wooie1958

We`ve used it several times during the day and each time been warned   ............   oops sorry, advised that we cannot spend the night there by the helpful locals.

The last time really pissed me off because i`d only just turned the engine off and someone was telling me i couldn`t stay there. 

I told them i couldn`t chat for long because the awning, windbreaks, bbq, etc. etc needing setting up for our weeks holiday.

Within minutes i had the parking attendant checking our ticket.


----------



## Deleted member 56601

Earlier this year we found if you get there early you can park on the road between there and town for the day with no restrictions or charges and then use one of the pois for the night.


----------



## Fisherman

Edina said:


> Earlier this year we found if you get there early you can park on the road between there and town for the day with no restrictions or charges and then use one of the pois for the night.



Yes I saw the parking there, and I noticed it was free with no restrictions. 
I really do t get this, why allow this in the street next to the houses and yet ban it miles away from the locals down at the cliff edge with great views of the North Sea. It makes no sense whatsoever, yet another example of how poor we are in this country regarding Motorhomes.


----------



## caledonia

What ye dain away doon there. Get back up to the land of the free where wilding easy and locals friendly.


----------



## Deleted member 56601

Fisherman said:


> Yes I saw the parking there, and I noticed it was free with no restrictions.
> I really do t get this, why allow this in the street next to the houses and yet ban it miles away from the locals down at the cliff edge with great views of the North Sea. It makes no sense whatsoever, yet another example of how poor we are in this country regarding Motorhomes.



That car park is a fair way from the town centre, whereas you can often get a space on the road close to the town. It doesn't make sense does it, but parking restrictions often don't!


----------



## Wooie1958

caledonia said:


> What ye dain away doon there. Get back up to the land of the free where wilding easy and locals friendly.





Yeah    .................................    but it`s full of foreigners who talk funny         :scared:


----------



## Fisherman

caledonia said:


> What ye dain away doon there. Get back up to the land of the free where wilding easy and locals friendly.



Aye am back, heading for Arran for four nights on Sunday, ferry booked and looking forward tae it.


----------



## Fisherman

Ok here I go off on one.

First the signage is pathetic here.

Next morning jobsworth turns up 7am

You are not allowed to sleep here overnight.
Sorry but we have not slept here at all.

Jobsworth then asked were did you sleep then
None of your business is our reply.

Ok then jobsworth then tries the underhand method.

You are not allowed to remain in your vehicle whilst parked.
Sorry but we just got back here a few minutes ago to collect some belongings.


Things have to change in the uk but mostly in England.

Those of you who know this carpark will know its enormous, both sections about the size of 8 football pitches in total. You can park approx 400 metres from the nearest houses at the cliff edge and not disturb the locals. There is abosolutely no reason appart from being dammend obstinate as to why a controlled number of vans cannot be parked there overnight. But it’s all about attitudes, and quite frankly as far as England is concerned they are stinks.

I think it’s time that we formed a professional body who would represent our interests.
They could be active locally and nationally and be funded by us by an annual admission fee say £20-30.
Each member would receive annualy a current vignette which would be displayed on the windscreen.
If any member behaves poorly then they would not receive a new vignette the following year denying them access to registered  parking facilities. 

Things have to change in this country and I include Scotland. Ok things are much better up here, but nowhere good enough.


----------



## caledonia

Wooie1958 said:


> Yeah    .................................    but it`s full of foreigners who talk funny         :scared:



Not if you know where to go.


----------



## Fisherman

Wooie1958 said:


> Yeah    .................................    but it`s full of foreigners who talk funny         :scared:



Just to let you know.

We have officially the finest English speakers in the uk up here.
Inverness has for decades enjoyed that accolade.

But then go approx 100 miles south east and you will come up against the Dorrich speakers.
Even we don’t know what they are saying, you lot down south  have no chance.


----------



## caledonia

Fisherman said:


> Ok here I go off on one.
> 
> First the signage is pathetic here.
> 
> Next morning jobsworth turns up 7am
> 
> You are not allowed to sleep here overnight.
> Sorry but we have not slept here at all.
> 
> Jobsworth then asked were did you sleep then
> None of your business is our reply.
> 
> Ok then jobsworth then tries the underhand method.
> 
> You are not allowed to remain in your vehicle whilst parked.
> Sorry but we just got back here a few minutes ago to collect some belonging.
> 
> Things have to change in the uk but mostly in England.
> 
> Those of you who know this carpark will know its enormous, both sections about the size of 8 football pitches in total. You can park approx 400 metres from the nearest houses at the cliff edge and not disturb the locals. There is abosolutely no reason appart from being dammend obstinate as to why a controlled number of vans cannot be parked there overnight. But it’s all about attitudes, and quite frankly as far as England is concerned they are stinks.
> 
> I think it’s time that we formed a professional body who would represent our interests.
> They could be active locally and nationally and be funded by us by an annual admission fee say £20-30.
> Each member would receive annualy a current vignette which would be displayed on the windscreen.
> If any member behaves poorly then they would not receive a new vignette the following year denying them access to registered  parking facilities.
> 
> Things have to change in this country and I include Scotland. Ok things are much better up here, but nowhere good enough.



Scotland’s just fine as it is so if it ain’t broke and all that. Lots of lovely unspoiled places to go if you get well off the beaten tracks and leave the tourist traps to the sheep.


----------



## Byronic

Cromer beachfront experienced a lot of problems last year with groups of
travellers setting up camp in those carparks. Incidences of rape (alleged) blatant
shoplifting in the town, fights in the pubs, you get the picture?
To prevent a recurrence of this it's no surprise really is it, if they resort to
imposing draconian measures such as banning overnighting......for everyone.
They can't be seen to be discriminating by restricting some and allowing others.
Sadly we're all lumped in with the lowest common denominator.


----------



## Fisherman

caledonia said:


> Scotland’s just fine as it is so if it ain’t broke and all that. Lots of lovely unspoiled places to go if you get well off the beaten tracks and leave the tourist traps to the sheep.




I agree that things are much better up here, but each year the signs and the barriers are going up.
Look at St. Andrews what happened there.

But currently we are relying on the goodwill of local councils and the local residents.

What’s needed nationally are rights for us, mandatory legislation that exists throughout Europe.
I was chatting to a French couple on Arran only last month, and they could not believe that lack of provision up here and in the rest of the uk. In France local authorities must make provision for Motorhome users.


----------



## Fisherman

Byronic said:


> Cromer beachfront experienced a lot of problems last year with groups of
> travellers setting up camp in those carparks. Incidences of rape (alleged) blatant
> shoplifting in the town, fights in the pubs, you get the picture?
> To prevent a recurrence of this it's no surprise really is it, if they resort to
> imposing draconian measures such as banning overnighting......for everyone.
> They can't be seen to be discriminating by restricting some and allowing others.
> Sadly we're all lumped in with the lowest common denominator.



I suspected this would be the case.

Sorry but it’s not discriminatory to treat law abiding Motorhomers who wish to spend a night or two in the carpark differently from travellers who no doubt paid no parking dues and were setting up home for months on end. It’s perfecrly feesable to alow a certain amount of Motorhomes to spend the night and treat them differently from travelers.

As for the rape, shop lifting, fighting, I don’t know any Motorhome owners who primarily are in the winter of their lives who behave like this. 

It’s not acceptable for us to be tagged in with such pond life, and it would not take much to spot the difference between us and them.


----------



## campervanannie

Fisherman said:


> POI Admin said:
> 
> 
> 
> The list of prohibited activities is on the sign.
> 
> How much more explicit do you wish it to be?
> 
> Yes you can park for 24 hours ... But sleeping may cost you dear.[/QUOTE
> 
> I have seen similar signage that is not enforced where I live near Glasgow.
> I was merely looking for advice which I have received from others.
> 
> Also try proving that someone was actually sleeping, they could have watching the tv all night.
> But they cover themselves by stating you cannot remain in the vehicle in small print.
> 
> It’s just a shame that such a large carpark does not allow limited overnight parking.
> But I will use the advice given by Annie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried the my husband is on the beach fishing and I came back to make a coffee only ever got away with it once lol, last time 4 of us did it he was banging on our vans at 7am threatening us  but did not fine us that time but took our reg and said next time it will be a fine.
Click to expand...


----------



## campervanannie

Edina said:


> That car park is a fair way from the town centre, whereas you can often get a space on the road close to the town. It doesn't make sense does it, but parking restrictions often don't!



It could have something to do with lots of overpriced campsite all within a small area I can think of nine within 5 miles of Cromer 4 next to the beach and that’s where they want you to go.


----------



## campervanannie

Fisherman said:


> Ok here I go off on one.
> 
> First the signage is pathetic here.
> 
> Next morning jobsworth turns up 7am
> 
> You are not allowed to sleep here overnight.
> Sorry but we have not slept here at all.
> 
> Jobsworth then asked were did you sleep then
> None of your business is our reply.
> 
> Ok then jobsworth then tries the underhand method.
> 
> You are not allowed to remain in your vehicle whilst parked.
> Sorry but we just got back here a few minutes ago to collect some belongings.
> 
> 
> Things have to change in the uk but mostly in England.
> 
> Those of you who know this carpark will know its enormous, both sections about the size of 8 football pitches in total. You can park approx 400 metres from the nearest houses at the cliff edge and not disturb the locals. There is abosolutely no reason appart from being dammend obstinate as to why a controlled number of vans cannot be parked there overnight. But it’s all about attitudes, and quite frankly as far as England is concerned they are stinks.
> 
> I think it’s time that we formed a professional body who would represent our interests.
> They could be active locally and nationally and be funded by us by an annual admission fee say £20-30.
> Each member would receive annualy a current vignette which would be displayed on the windscreen.
> If any member behaves poorly then they would not receive a new vignette the following year denying them access to registered  parking facilities.
> 
> Things have to change in this country and I include Scotland. Ok things are much better up here, but nowhere good enough.



No you sleep in your tracks bottoms and a tea shirt when he comes knocking wifey answers the door you hide 
Jobsworth.  you cannot sleep in vehicles here 
Wifey.    I’m sorry but I am not sleeping my husband is night fishing on the beach I have just nipped back to refil his tea flask ( have flask in hand lol)
Oh and it helps to put an old fishing rod on floor outside the van.


----------



## runnach

Just a thought but how do you distinguish the difference between a camper and traveller for purposes of allowing people...you cant I would suggest.

If there is a sign stating no overnighting you obviously are not welcome so why rock the boat ?

I am interested as to why wildcampers feel they have special entitlement compared to other users this should liven debate

It is a genuine question a feeling of self entitlement is not sufficient tangible answers interest me.

Channa


----------



## runnach

Fisherman said:


> I suspected this would be the case.
> 
> were setting up home Sorry but it’s not discriminatory to treat law abiding Motorhomers who wish to spend a night or two in the carpark differently from travellers who no doubt paid no parking dues and for months on end. It’s perfecrly feesable to alow a certain amount of Motorhomes to spend the night and treat them differently from travelers.
> 
> As for the rape, shop lifting, fighting, I don’t know any Motorhome owners who primarily are in the winter of their lives who behave like this.
> 
> It’s not acceptable for us to be tagged in with such pond life, and it would not take much to spot the difference between us and them.



How can you be law abiding receiving a fine for something you are asked not to due ? How do you differentiate from travellers ? some have motorhomes state of the art. And your assumption of working the difference between us and them ? I grant you some cases obvious but not always the case. and often a decent outfit will arrive and others follow ,I don't think it is as easy as you assume.

I worked fairs for a while and got discrimination believe me , the next moment on a CC site alone, no change of van I didn't put away a green head not knocking you please don't think that but there is no obvious solution 

Channa 

Channa


----------



## campervanannie

channa said:


> Just a thought but how do you distinguish the difference between a camper and traveller for purposes of allowing people...you cant I would suggest.
> 
> If there is a sign stating no overnighting you obviously are not welcome so why rock the boat ?
> 
> I am interested as to why wildcampers feel they have special entitlement compared to other users this should liven debate
> 
> It is a genuine question a feeling of self entitlement is not sufficient tangible answers interest me.
> 
> Channa



I find your post slightly insulting towards WCers it says no sleeping or cooking in vehicles or at least used to and the risk is mine to take on any car park lay-by or overnight, and if we all roll over when rules and regulations are put in place on any aspect of life where would we be now. 
I wonder what the Channa of the day would have said to the suffragettes,  special entitlement/ self entitlement.


----------



## Fisherman

channa said:


> Just a thought but how do you distinguish the difference between a camper and traveller for purposes of allowing people...you cant I would suggest.
> 
> If there is a sign stating no overnighting you obviously are not welcome so why rock the boat ?
> 
> I am interested as to why wildcampers feel they have special entitlement compared to other users this should liven debate
> 
> It is a genuine question a feeling of self entitlement is not sufficient tangible answers interest me.
> 
> Channa



You obviously have never seen what travelers do to a carpark have you.

They moved into a carpark about a two miles from were I live.
It took the council 3 months to get them out, about a week to clean up the mess they left at a total cost to us of £130,000. 
They won’t abide by the rules set out at Cromer, nor will they pay a penny in parking dues or fines.


Oh and bye the way they never paid a penny in parking dues, dumped tons of rubbish outside, and I don’t think their toilets were working.

I reckon you can spot the difference between us and them, and we have a home address they don’t.


----------



## Fisherman

campervanannie said:


> I find your post slightly insulting towards WCers it says no sleeping or cooking in vehicles or at least used to and the risk is mine to take on any car park lay-by or overnight, and if we all roll over when rules and regulations are put in place on any aspect of life where would we be now.
> I wonder what the Channa of the day would have said to the suffragettes,  special entitlement/ self entitlement.



Exactly sometimes rules have to be challenged, and genuine Motorhomers deserve better treatment.

I have suggested a self regulatory body financed by us, who could discipline its own members if required.
Some kind of vignettes only being issued to members who behave properly.


----------



## runnach

campervanannie said:


> I find your post slightly insulting towards WCers it says no sleeping or cooking in vehicles or at least used to and the risk is mine to take on any car park lay-by or overnight, and if we all roll over when rules and regulations are put in place on any aspect of life where would we be now.
> I wonder what the Channa of the day would have said to the suffragettes,  special entitlement/ self entitlement.



Jump off the high horse I was asking a perfectly civil question if it offends sorry but the question still stands.

I doubt very much you are offended....so don't try that line  

Channa


----------



## caledonia

Fisherman said:


> I agree that things are much better up here, but each year the signs and the barriers are going up.
> Look at St. Andrews what happened there.
> 
> But currently we are relying on the goodwill of local councils and the local residents.
> 
> What’s needed nationally are rights for us, mandatory legislation that exists throughout Europe.
> I was chatting to a French couple on Arran only last month, and they could not believe that lack of provision up here and in the rest of the uk. In France local authorities must make provision for Motorhome users.



Look at St Andrews? Lots of vans parked together in a tourist hotspot treating it like a campsite. I wouldn’t park there during the day never mind overnight. Leave that sort of place to the sheep. Scotland’s not about crowded beach carparks it’s about lochs and glens and unspoiled coastline. Start campaigning and you risk losing it.
Please don’t compare Scotland with France.


----------



## runnach

Fisherman said:


> You obviously have never seen what travelers do to a carpark have you.
> 
> They moved into a carpark about a two miles from were I live.
> It took the council 3 months to get them out, about a week to clean up the mess they left at a total cost to us of £130,000.
> They won’t abide by the rules set out at Cromer, nor will they pay a penny in parking dues or fines.
> 
> 
> Oh and bye the way they never paid a penny in parking dues, dumped tons of rubbish outside, and I don’t think their toilets were working.
> 
> I reckon you can spot the difference between us and them, and we have a home address they don’t.



You are joking ? I am well aware the damage that can be done but not answrerd my question ...the mentality of local councils tends to be around here at least the clean  up operations are cheaper than providing purpose built sites for travellers not ideal ...For clarity I know damn well they can be nuisances

Channa


----------



## Fisherman

channa said:


> How can you be law abiding receiving a fine for something you are asked not to due ? How do you differentiate from travellers ? some have motorhomes state of the art. And your assumption of working the difference between us and them ? I grant you some cases obvious but not always the case. and often a decent outfit will arrive and others follow ,I don't think it is as easy as you assume.
> 
> I worked fairs for a while and got discrimination believe me , the next moment on a CC site alone, no change of van I didn't put away a green head not knocking you please don't think that but there is no obvious solution
> 
> Channa
> 
> Channa



I have had three parking tickets and done for speeding twice and I am very law abiding channa.
Are you law abiding, or would you regard yourself as such.


----------



## runnach

Fisherman said:


> I have had three parking tickets and done for speeding twice and I am very law abiding channa.
> Are you law abiding, or would you regard yourself as such.


 That does not answer my question ? stop slip sliding the question or just state I don't have the answer we will move on and let you rant 

Channa


----------



## Fisherman

channa said:


> You are joking ? I am well aware the damage that can be done but not answrerd my question ...the mentality of local councils tends to be around here at least the clean  up operations are cheaper than providing purpose built sites for travellers not ideal ...For clarity I know damn well they can be nuisances
> 
> Channa



Oh I thought you were the comedian on here channa.

The mentality of the councils is wrong plain and simple and it has to change plain and simple.
And it won’t change unless they are challenged.
Motorhomers are decent law abiding people who have paid tens of thousands of pounds ( including thousands in taxes) for their homes, they tax and insure their vehicles and really don’t ask for much in return.

To treat them the same as travellers who abuse local people and facilities is disgraceful, and never acceptable.


----------



## runnach

The vignette scheme I think has mileage but it is how it is policed and vetted that could be the issue

Channa


----------



## Fisherman

caledonia said:


> Look at St Andrews? Lots of vans parked together in a tourist hotspot treating it like a campsite. I wouldn’t park there during the day never mind overnight. Leave that sort of place to the sheep. Scotland’s not about crowded beach carparks it’s about lochs and glens and unspoiled coastline. Start campaigning and you risk losing it.
> Please don’t compare Scotland with France.



Sorry but why not compare Scotland with France.
What’s wrong with that. 
We are years behind the continent in attitudes.

Also you may not wish to park on such places but others do.

We are losing it that’s my point, every month barriers are erected and signs put up.

I enjoy the rural locations myself but I have had some great nights near tourist attractions also.

So your solution is allow barriers to be errected signs put up and sit back and do nothing about it.

There is now an island in Scotland were you are banned unless you can show proof of a campsite booking,
And others are looking on.


----------



## campervanannie

channa said:


> Jump off the high horse I was asking a perfectly civil question if it offends sorry but the question still stands.
> 
> I doubt very much you are offended....so don't try that line
> 
> Channa



I did not say offended I said slightly insulting and not a horse in sight.


----------



## Fisherman

channa said:


> The vignette scheme I think has mileage but it is how it is policed and vetted that could be the issue
> 
> Channa



By involving outside agencies like local authorities and the police who would be involved in its policing.
I reckon this is the way forward for us, we are currently sitting back hoping for the best, putting up with being compared to travellers and revellers and the like.

A professional body who is financed by us, monitored by us and the other agencies would be at least a step in the right direction. The way things are going 10- 20 years from now we will be reduced to going to campsites with hardly any pois currently available being usable.


----------



## Fisherman

channa said:


> Jump off the high horse I was asking a perfectly civil question if it offends sorry but the question still stands.
> 
> I doubt very much you are offended....so don't try that line
> 
> Channa



You just can’t help being offensive can you.
Playing devils advocate has its place, and I enjoy a bit of banter.
But to describe someone who is willing to take a chance of being done for a parking offence as not being law abiding is pedantic.

I reckon the vast majority of helpful knowledgeable kind people on here are law abiding.
But I also reckon that most have knocked up a few speeding tickets and parking tickets in their law abiding lives. When something is wrong there is nothing wrong in trying to change it, or at least question it.


----------



## Fisherman

campervanannie said:


> It could have something to do with lots of overpriced campsite all within a small area I can think of nine within 5 miles of Cromer 4 next to the beach and that’s where they want you to go.



I do take your point.
I stayed in one the caravan and Motorhome site it was fully booked as were all the others according to what I was told. I don’t think 20-30 homes on the beech carpark would make much difference to the campsites who are full months in advance regardless. But your point may be relevant elsewrre.


----------



## runnach

Fisherman said:


> You just can’t help being offensive can you.
> Playing devils advocate has its place, and I enjoy a bit of banter.
> But to describe someone who is willing to take a chance of being done for a parking offence as not being law abiding is pedantic.
> 
> I reckon the vast majority of helpful knowledgeable kind people on here are law abiding.
> But I also reckon that most have knocked up a few speeding tickets and parking tickets in their law abiding lives. When something is wrong there is nothing wrong in trying to change it, or at least question it.



So offering a different viewpoint and challenging albeit sometimes is playing devils advocate is offensive ?

The car park you are referring too has legal signage hence not in the POIs because of its legality ,,,we take chances every day , but your law abiding citizen crap is blown out the water when suggesting we break the rules ...How can you be law abiding? a question you have failed now to answer on several attempts of 
asking ?

you are turning to personal insults bring it on I will spit you out pal , now answer the questions for the last time , quit the cerebral masturbation ( mind wanking ) and answer simple questions if it isn't beyond you 

Channa


----------



## Fisherman

channa said:


> So offering a different viewpoint and challenging albeit sometimes is playing devils advocate is offensive ?
> 
> The car park you are referring too has legal signage hence not in the POIs because of its legality ,,,we take chances every day , but your law abiding citizen crap is blown out the water when suggesting we break the rules ...How can you be law abiding? a question you have failed now to answer on several attempts of
> asking ?
> 
> you are turning to personal insults bring it on I will spit you out pal , now answer the questions for the last time , quit the cerebral masturbation ( mind wanking ) and answer simple questions if it isn't beyond you
> 
> Channa



So I am not law abiding then.
You have your wish.
As for the insults I reckon your track record including previous post on here speaks multitudes on that front.

You bring it on channa it’s your forte not mine.


----------



## Wooie1958

Is there going to be a fight   :wacko:


----------



## Byronic

Fisherman said:


> I suspected this would be the case.
> 
> Sorry but it’s not discriminatory to treat law abiding Motorhomers who wish to spend a night or two in the carpark differently from travellers who no doubt paid no parking dues and were setting up home for months on end. It’s perfecrly feesable to alow a certain amount of Motorhomes to spend the night and treat them differently from travelers.
> 
> As for the rape, shop lifting, fighting, I don’t know any Motorhome owners who primarily are in the winter of their lives who behave like this.
> 
> It’s not acceptable for us to be tagged in with such pond life, and it would not take much to spot the difference between us and them.




Jimmy Sovile was an elderly motor homer. Enough said?


----------



## Fisherman

Cheerful Charlie said:


> It could just be that everyone in Cromer thinks motorhomes are ugly like I do and doesn't want them parked anywhere near .
> Or the Council is maybe run by a bunch of egotistical ,self serving ,short sighted ,self congratulatory people who think all motorhomes should use campsites .



Who knows Charlie, but in this case the ugly vans would be nowhere near the locals, and their sea view intact. As for the rest of your post you might not be far of the mark.


----------



## Fisherman

Byronic said:


> Jimmy Sovile was an elderly motor homer. Enough said?



Agreed nuff said


----------



## Fisherman

Wooie1958 said:


> Is there going to be a fight   :wacko:



No contest.
Channa is to big for me.


----------



## caledonia

Fisherman said:


> Sorry but why not compare Scotland with France.
> What’s wrong with that.
> We are years behind the continent in attitudes.
> 
> Also you may not wish to park on such places but others do.
> 
> We are losing it that’s my point, every month barriers are erected and signs put up.
> 
> I enjoy the rural locations myself but I have had some great nights near tourist attractions also.
> 
> So your solution is allow barriers to be errected signs put up and sit back and do nothing about it.
> 
> There is now an island in Scotland were you are banned unless you can show proof of a campsite booking,
> And others are looking on.



Scotland isn’t France we don’t want to be packed into designated camping spots (aires) we want to be left to choose where we park. Height barriers and restrictions are put in place because of abuse and people’s lack of common sense when parking up. If you want to park in groups or tourist hotspots use the places provided they are called campsites.


----------



## Fisherman

caledonia said:


> Scotland isn’t France we don’t want to be packed into designated camping spots (aires) we want to be left to choose where we park. Height barriers and restrictions are put in place because of abuse and people’s lack of common sense when parking up. If you want to park in groups or tourist hotspots use the places provided they are called campsites.




Caledonia France is littered with rural locations with wonderful scenery were you can park up with no problems, take a look at the pois on here then multiply that by ten, and you might be getting close to what’s available. And many of the aires are in rural locations also, they are not all in hotspots as you refer to them. Also you may not wish to stay at an aire but you can use the facilities there then move on if you wish. 
But the big difference is that every council in France is charged with making provision for Motorhomes, they have rights we don’t. We are slowly being moved on by short sighted councils who are being bullied by ignorant locals into closing locations that we used to have access to. 

Doing nothing has not worked to date, things are getting worse each year.


----------



## campervanannie

Cheerful Charlie said:


> It could just be that everyone in Cromer thinks motorhomes are ugly like I do and doesn't want them parked anywhere near .
> Or the Council is maybe run by a bunch of egotistical ,self serving ,short sighted ,self congratulatory people who think all motorhomes should use campsites .



 we got away with it on that one occasion


----------



## korky

What people always lose sight of is that those of us on here are very much in the minority of motorhome users.

The majority use their vans just like a caravan, even when they visit France with all it's space, relaxed attitudes and aires network, they use campsites.

I don't like all the increasing restrictions in this country, but don't think councils are the least interested in our problems. We don't even register with them until we are a perceived problem.

Korky.


----------



## Fisherman

korky said:


> What people always lose sight of is that those of us on here are very much in the minority of motorhome users.
> 
> The majority use their vans just like a caravan, even when they visit France with all it's space, relaxed attitudes and aires network, they use campsites.
> 
> I don't like all the increasing restrictions in this country, but don't think councils are the least interested in our problems. We don't even register with them until we are a perceived problem.
> 
> Korky.



Yes Korky you are probably correct in what you say.
I get weird looks sometimes when talking to motorhomers on sites when I tell them I wild camp.
I had one guy commenting on my wild camping stickers saying he does not agree with wild camping.
He had a one year old 7.5 M hymer A class I reckon it cost around £90,000 and he only goes to caravan and motorhome sites with it.
What a waste.


----------



## Byronic

Fisherman said:


> Yes Korky you are probably correct in what you say.
> I get weird looks sometimes when talking to motorhomers on sites when I tell them I wild camp.
> I had one guy commenting on my wild camping stickers saying he does not agree with wild camping.
> He had a one year old 7.5 M hymer A class I reckon it cost around £90,000 and he only goes to caravan and motorhome sites with it.
> What a waste.



And yet a man with a £90,000 motorhome decides to wildcamp/freecamp and
other motorhomers will remark 'look at that rich S.O.B., a £90,000 motorhome
and he's too mean and miserly to pay £15 to go on a campsite.
Poor rich man can't win can he?

Actually £90,000 isn't much for a motorhome these days.
£190,000 nearer the mark.


----------



## Fisherman

Byronic said:


> And yet a man with a £90,000 motorhome decides to wildcamp/freecamp and
> other motorhomers will remark 'look at that rich S.O.B., a £90,000 motorhome
> and he's too mean and miserly to pay £15 to go on a campsite.
> Poor rich man can't win can he?
> 
> Actually £90,000 isn't much for a motorhome these days.
> £190,000 nearer the mark.



I have seen all types of vans wild camping all price ranges and spec.
My point was I was agreeing with Korky.
Some Motorhome owners never wild camp.

If you don’t think £90,000 is not a lot then you are very fortunate.


----------



## Byronic

Fisherman said:


> I have seen all types of vans wild camping all price ranges and spec.
> My point was I was agreeing with Korky.
> Some Motorhome owners never wild camp.
> 
> If you don’t think £90,000 is not a lot then you are very fortunate.




Which means the cost of his motorhome is irrelevant really, whether £90,000
or £9,000, it's wasted to wildcamping at any price?

£90,000 is in the middle rankings these days, fact. What I think, is irrelevant.


----------



## campervanannie

I was re reading all the posts in this thread and giggling to myself wondering if Fisherman Bill wished he had never asked the question.


----------



## Fisherman

campervanannie said:


> I was re reading all the posts in this thread and giggling to myself wondering if Fisherman Bill wished he had never asked the question.



Spot on Annie.

Well I’m off to Arran on Sunday in my below average mh.

Just wished I had a £90,000 mh, and everyone thought I was a miserable son of a bitch for not using sites.

But then if I did I would only be mr average not a rich son of a bitch. 

:help::help:


----------



## Fazerloz

Every year we go back and there are more and more height barriers and no motorhome signs erected and aires closed in France and Spain. So its happening on the continent as well.


----------



## 2cv

I think that it's important to realise that many "wild campers" do not have saving campsite fees as the primary reason for their choice, but rather a wish to stay in scenic locations often away from others.
Resentment often stems from a misunderstanding of motive for not using a campsite.
Certainly staying for more than a night or in groups or setting up awnings chairs and fires can lead to locations being lost to all, including those who just wish to park their van for a single night with no other disturbance.


----------



## Fisherman

Cheerful Charlie said:


> Unfortunately it's true a 100k motorhome is a factory built pile of crap that has never seen a real piece of wood or a real craftsman
> Even if you spend 250k most of it will be the same crap :hammer:



Oh well,

I will take my lowly priced pile of crap to Arran and try not to think to much about your comments.:camper:


----------



## 2cv

Cheerful Charlie said:


> Unfortunately you are probably wrong and most just want everything for nothing.
> Some of the wildcampers we have met take tightness to levels the average person would not believe.



You may be right, but I take the view that in the majority of cases tightness is not the primary motive. Have a look for example at the event fees polll results.


----------



## Fisherman

2cv said:


> You may be right, but I take the view that in the majority of cases tightness is not the primary motive. Have a look for example at the event fees polll results.



Maybe some like to save money whilst doing what they prefer.
It’s a double whammy.
But I dont wild camp to save money, and I can’t afford a £100,000 pile of crap.


----------



## 2cv

Cheerful Charlie said:


> Very few voted and the story behind the event fees so far tells a different tale .



The event fees story is not a good one, but it's a very small minority behind it. As far as the poll goes I'd say a 50% turnout is hardly "very few". 
Unfortunately as in the subject of this thread a small minority can ruin things for the great majority.


----------



## Fazerloz

2cv said:


> You may be right, but I take the view that in the majority of cases tightness is not the primary motive. Have a look for example at the event fees polll results.



I don't think I would use that as a example. Less than half the people going have voted on a issue that was raised by some complaining about fees. Before the poll was launched I said that the no vote wouldn't bother voting and it certainly looks like that.


----------



## Wully

It’s going realy well this Been away for over a week  wild camped first two nights then a couple of nights at pleasure land Southport £10 a night another night wilding then tonight in a beautiful wee site near Edinburgh £20 think you have to mix it up great to be able to have the freedom of a motorhome stay at a site wild camp stop on an aires. I think that’s what motorhomeing is all about flexibility


----------



## Wully

Think you’ve lost this one Charlie that type of meet with 50 60 vans once twice a year you’re nice neighbour plan doesn’t work there’s some freeloaders out there that are quite willing for you me and the other nice people to bring along wood food and other nice stuff sit on there arses do nowt and expect it free and they’ll do it on a regular bases if left to it I think the event fee either gets them to join in or go freeload  somewhere else you’re ideas right at small meets gatherings where everybody kinda knows each other and they know the score. But you get 100 150 people you kneed some kind of system to pay so that everyone is equally paying there way


----------



## Canalsman

I am closing this thread having now reached its natural conclusion ...


----------

